
The last Enigma Message Decyphered in WWII.  GCHQ marks 75th anniv. of VE day - canada_dry
https://www.gchq.gov.uk/information/the-brown-network
======
canada_dry
The final decoded Enigma message:

[https://www.gchq.gov.uk/static-
assets/images/information/Fin...](https://www.gchq.gov.uk/static-
assets/images/information/FinalBrownNote.jpg)

